# How many sections?



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm going to build a new loft or 2 pretty soon and would like to use them for breeding and racing young and old birds. I want to have nest boxes throughout the entire loft. So how many identical sections would I need? I'm kind of thinking 4 but I'm not sure. All sections would be 5' wide.
Thanks


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

I would make it at least 3 so you will be able to separate your cocks and hens in the off breeding season and have a separate section for your young birds. If I was you I would ask this same question in the homing and racing pigeon section. I think you would get more replies. Good luck to you!


----------

